# New BRAX GRAPHIC sound processor



## LBaudio

Just released at EMMA Finals in Salzburg





Modular, 12 channel. Casing is similar to Brax MX4 - a little lower profile and of course smaller footprint



More pics in Sunday


----------



## subterFUSE

Please tell me it has full processing on the input side AND output side. 


Needs full 30 band paragraphic, crossovers, gain and delay on every input.... and then the same on every output.


----------



## Babs

Some serious hardware in that thing!


----------



## BlackHHR

John,

I have had the specs on this processor for a month now. The full specs will be released to the public very soon. 






subterFUSE said:


> Please tell me it has full processing on the input side AND output side.
> 
> 
> Needs full 30 band paragraphic, crossovers, gain and delay on every input.... and then the same on every output.


----------



## benny z

....


----------



## JimmyDee

Oh my... so many new DSP's coming out this year.
REALLY nice ones too.


----------



## subterFUSE

Details are needed.... yes, details.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Babs

subterFUSE said:


> Details are needed.... yes, details.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I heard 4 bands of parametric, TA in 1ms increments, and it's got dat sound Xpander and bass boost yo! 

LOL sorry.. It's Friday.. I'm in Friday mode. I kid, I'm a kidder. :laugh:


----------



## Elektra

Yes please... hopefully a step up from the Helix DSP's being a Brax... I have 3 MX amps so a DSP to match is looking like there was a reason I was putting off a Helix DSP...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SkizeR

Yesssss

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Elektra

BlackHHR said:


> John,
> 
> 
> 
> I have had the specs on this processor for a month now. The full specs will be released to the public very soon.




Do you know when it will be released? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## diy.phil

drool


----------



## Huckleberry Sound

mmmmmmmmm


----------



## Victor_inox

SkizeR said:


> Yesssss
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Indeed.


----------



## cmusic

I wonder how much better this is as compared to the DSP Pro MKII.


----------



## bbfoto

THIS is why I was holding off on upgrading my Helix DSP PRO's to the MK II version. 

Kind of feeling all tingly inside right now. 


Greg, I think we'll need to start a DIYMA Group Buy on these ASAP. 

Oh, will the current Helix DSP PRO HEC modules be compatible with this?


----------



## Elektra

cmusic said:


> I wonder how much better this is as compared to the DSP Pro MKII.




It would be great if they have optical outputs per channel to plug into there MX optical inputs...

I think this DSP will see new standards in THD and SNR etc... and probably 32bit DACs - I think I see 5 on that board 

Looks like a MX amp... 

I'll be interested if it has HiRes capability over and beyond what the DSP PRO can do so higher than 32/192... DSD would be great so the Sony can use a interface that can use its full capability

But let's see - it may end up being just a super high end DSP with nothing special in terms of format capability and keep that market with the DSP PRO otherwise it will take the market away from the Helix... 

I am sure Brax doesn't want to steal business away from there successful Helix range...

And I presume it will be priced Brax like prices as well.... so I guess it will be an exclusive DSP - again not interfering with the Helix product. 

But I want one...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## subterFUSE

cmusic said:


> I wonder how much better this is as compared to the DSP Pro MKII.


I feel confident that one of the major differences is going to be that the new Brax DSP will have optical digital outputs on EVERY channel. And the outputs will be post-processing. It's meant to interface with the Brax MX amps which have digital inputs.


Hopefully we will also see full input-side processing with paragraphic EQ, crossovers, gains and delay on every input and then the same on every output. That would be huge.


----------



## BlackHHR

cmusic said:


> I wonder how much better this is as compared to the DSP Pro MKII.


Alot better from what I am hearing.


----------



## BlackHHR

subterFUSE said:


> I feel confident that one of the major differences is going to be that the new Brax DSP will have optical digital outputs on EVERY channel. And the outputs will be post-processing. It's meant to interface with the Brax MX amps which have digital inputs.
> 
> 
> Hopefully we will also see full input-side processing with paragraphic EQ, crossovers, gains and delay on every input and then the same on every output. That would be huge.


So would all of us. Let us see what they will release.


----------



## benzc230

Looks Potent! Can't wait.


----------



## Babs

One minor major feature I imagine will be unmatched SQ from the outputs unlike anything ever seen in a car-purposed DSP. That's just a wild guess. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## subterFUSE

While we are spitballing ideas, I think they should also add a bridge to Smaart software. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ErinH

as long as it's compatible with v4... because that's the last version I have.


----------



## Babs

I'd imagine v4 was written with this thing in mind. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ErinH

Babs said:


> I'd imagine v4 was written with this thing in mind.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro




I was talking about smaart.


----------



## Babs

ErinH said:


> I was talking about smaart.




I've got it but haven't learned it yet. It's a beast though if you've got the mic array like some "fancy" guys in here. Smaart is on like v8 now. Hehehe. I have 7. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Elektra

subterFUSE said:


> I feel confident that one of the major differences is going to be that the new Brax DSP will have optical digital outputs on EVERY channel. And the outputs will be post-processing. It's meant to interface with the Brax MX amps which have digital inputs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully we will also see full input-side processing with paragraphic EQ, crossovers, gains and delay on every input and then the same on every output. That would be huge.




Looking at the pics it doesn't look like it will have optical outputs... it would be nice 

But then we using the DACs built into the amp... surely the newer 32bit DACs will be better and encode HiRes files... 

Unless the DACs in the amp can be upgraded?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elektra

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elektra

Looks like the RCA outputs can taken out - possible optical card module? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimmyDee

Elektra said:


> Looks like the RCA outputs can taken out - possible optical card module?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Everything adds-up to an optical output option:

1. They made the effort to put optical inputs on their MX amps.
2. They made this new DSP with modular input and output ports.
3. In the description card, it says: _12 kanal ausgang - wahlweise analog oder digital_ (which translates to: 12 channel output - either analog or digital).


----------



## dcfis

Serous question, why do the high end car audio guys love optical? All the serious 2 channel home guys would rather use analog over optical if no spdif. Is it a car noise thing?


----------



## Elektra

jimmydee said:


> Everything adds-up to an optical output option:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. They made the effort to put optical inputs on their MX amps.
> 
> 2. They made this new DSP with modular input and output ports.
> 
> 3. In the description card, it says: _12 kanal ausgang - wahlweise analog oder digital_ (which translates to: 12 channel output - either analog or digital).




Yeah I noticed each channel has a mounting screw above it so looks like you can mix your inputs out with analogue and optical - I wonder what the DAC in the MX amp is capable of in terms of HiRes audio - which seems to be the big thing lately.... 

I notice this is a Graphic DSP - will a Matrix DSP come later 

Has anyone got pics of the DSP PRO 1 and 2 internal guts to compare with the Brax Guts? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DC/Hertz

This thing is going to cost a fortune and it probably runs the same AF software and Helix and Match.


----------



## DC/Hertz

dcfis said:


> Serous question, why do the high end car audio guys love optical? All the serious 2 channel home guys would rather use analog over optical if no spdif. Is it a car noise thing?


Yes, noise. 
There is also people in the home audio world that truly belives speaker wire affects sound.


----------



## Elektra

DC/Hertz said:


> This thing is going to cost a fortune and it probably runs the same AF software and Helix and Match.




I think the quality of components and the fact you can run optical per channel will be the deal breaker - being the same company that brought out the Helix DSP stuff they won't make a Brax DSP that is only marginally better - especially being a Brax product 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elektra

DC/Hertz said:


> Yes, noise.
> 
> There is also people in the home audio world that truly belives speaker wire affects sound.




Well noise yes - theoretically being light quality of cable should not be a issue only the quality of the optical connectors - polished plastic or quartz and glass and plastic cable

They say the bandwidth is higher on coax compared to optical... not sure how that affect what you hear

Nice thing about optical is that it's thin and and easy to run also the THD and SNR are slightly better digitally 

Does anyone know what DAC is in the MX amps? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## subterFUSE

Hopefully they will put good op amps in there so that we don't have to swap them out like with the Helix Pro and Pro 2.


----------



## Babs

subterFUSE said:


> Hopefully they will put good op amps in there so that we don't have to swap them out like with the Helix Pro and Pro 2.



Ssshhh.. Don't make me question any more of my gear! LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## nineball76

Elektra said:


> Well noise yes - theoretically being light quality of cable should not be a issue only the quality of the optical connectors - polished plastic or quartz and glass and plastic cable
> 
> They say the bandwidth is higher on coax compared to optical... not sure how that affect what you hear
> 
> Nice thing about optical is that it's thin and and easy to run also the THD and SNR are slightly better digitally
> 
> Does anyone know what DAC is in the MX amps?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not sure why any of it matters. I'm being told very firmly by what appears to be a really reliable source that all car dsps downsample optical input to 16/44 before processing. Coax and usb don't. 

That being said, glad to see this with a coax in, guess that wouldn't matter if using the Sony analog outs.


----------



## subterFUSE

Looks like they are keeping the stupid Director connector port that the cable always comes loose. They need to put some kind of locking clips on that thing.


The part that has me more excited than anything else is that this thing is going to have 3 separate DSP chips in it. That's pure insanity right there. I am guessing that it will have a TON of processing flexibility. Maybe even FIR filters?


----------



## mmiller

Interested in seeing what MSRP will be, probably a left Kidney..lol


----------



## rton20s

nineball76 said:


> Not sure why any of it matters. I'm being told very firmly by what appears to be a really reliable source that all car dsps downsample optical input to 16/44 before processing. Coax and usb don't.
> 
> That being said, glad to see this with a coax in, guess that wouldn't matter if using the Sony analog outs.


I've been told by my own "really reliable source" that not all DSPs down sample their optical inputs. I won't take this thread off track talking about competitors products, but the one I am referring to has *8* channels in *to 12* channels out.


----------



## Elektra

Can anyone confirm that a Matrix DSP will be available end of next year? I have been hearing this new rumor now?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LBaudio

As far as I know no FIR filters, and price is around 3000 Euro for fully loaded proc....


----------



## subterFUSE

LBaudio said:


> As far as I know no FIR filters, and price is around 3000 Euro for fully loaded proc....




I wonder what the 3 DSP chips are for, then? That's a lot of processing power. I don't even think a Lake processor has 3 DSP chips in it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elektra

On DAC per pair of outputs...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## benny z

i think we should stop speculating until details are released. i've seen so many rumors this weekend about what it might have, what might be included, what might be additional, what it might cost, etc... just hold your horses...like me.


----------



## Elektra

It's not going to be seen as cheap - that's one thing we can assume 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Babs

It needs some FIR on it.  
Speculations on the details to be put aside, it'll set a new bar I'll place a bet now. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Elektra

Babs said:


> It needs some FIR on it.
> Speculations on the details to be put aside, it'll set a new bar I'll place a bet now.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro




Ok excuse my ignorance - what is FIR?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## subterFUSE

Elektra said:


> Ok excuse my ignorance - what is FIR?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Finite Impulse Response filters.

They have the ability to correct not only response but also phase.

Think of them like a parametric EQ but with thousands of bands, and they can fix phase or level.


----------



## Elektra

subterFUSE said:


> Finite Impulse Response filters.
> 
> 
> 
> They have the ability to correct not only response but also phase.
> 
> 
> 
> Think of them like a parametric EQ but with thousands of bands, and they can fix phase or level.




Thanks for that... see FIR gets referred to a lot never really knew what you guys were talking about... lol! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## subterFUSE

Elektra said:


> Thanks for that... see FIR gets referred to a lot never really knew what you guys were talking about... lol!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Watch the intro video here. It tries to show what FIR can do in a simple demo.

DEQX High Definition Audio


----------



## BlackHHR

subterFUSE said:


> Watch the intro video here. It tries to show what FIR can do in a simple demo.
> 
> DEQX High Definition Audio


We are very familiar with the DEQX processor.


----------



## Elektra

BlackHHR said:


> We are very familiar with the DEQX processor.




Looks impressive - is that similar to what the home amps have as room EQ etc? 

Do you normally adjust FIR manually via REW? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## subterFUSE

Elektra said:


> Looks impressive - is that similar to what the home amps have as room EQ etc?
> 
> Do you normally adjust FIR manually via REW?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No. Most FIR filters are automatically generated from measurements.

The basic theory is that if you take a raw speaker measurement and invert it, and then turn that inverted measurement into EQ filters.... you will get a perfectly flat speaker response.


----------



## Elektra

subterFUSE said:


> No. Most FIR filters are automatically generated from measurements.
> 
> 
> 
> The basic theory is that if you take a raw speaker measurement and invert it, and then turn that inverted measurement into EQ filters.... you will get a perfectly flat speaker response.




Oh ok does the DSP PRO have FIR filters?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## subterFUSE

Elektra said:


> Oh ok does the DSP PRO have FIR filters?


No. Most car DSP products have IIR filters, only.

The new Audison Bit One HD claims to have FIR filters, although I have played with the software and could not find them.

The APL1 is one of the few devices offering FIR filters for the car.
miniDSP has devices with FIR filters, too.

A number of pro audio DSPs like the Dolby/LabGruppen Lake, Rane HAL series, Apex, Meyer and Linea Research offer limited FIR filters.


----------



## Elektra

subterFUSE said:


> No. Most car DSP products have IIR filters, only.
> 
> 
> 
> The new Audison Bit One HD claims to have FIR filters, although I have played with the software and could not find them.
> 
> 
> 
> The APL1 is one of the few devices offering FIR filters for the car.
> 
> miniDSP has devices with FIR filters, too.
> 
> 
> 
> A number of pro audio DSPs like the Dolby/LabGruppen Lake, Rane HAL series, Apex, Meyer and Linea Research offer limited FIR filters.




I suppose for that price tag we all assuming it will be maybe it will have the FIR Filters 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## subterFUSE

Elektra said:


> I suppose for that price tag we all assuming it will be maybe it will have the FIR Filters


It's anyone's guess at this point.

One thing is for certain.... with 3 independent DSP chips in this thing, it's going to have an insane amount of processing power. FIR filters would definitely be within the capability of the hardware.

Think about it. It has 12 channels of output, with 3 x 64 bit processors. That's like having a Helix Pro MK2 for every 4 channels of output. Imagine 3 Helix processors strapped together.


----------



## Elektra

subterFUSE said:


> It's anyone's guess at this point.
> 
> 
> 
> One thing is for certain.... with 3 independent DSP chips in this thing, it's going to have an insane amount of processing power. FIR filters would definitely be within the capability of the hardware.
> 
> 
> 
> Think about it. It has 12 channels of output, with 3 x 64 bit processors. That's like having a Helix Pro 2 for every 4 channels out.




Not to mention a DAC per pair of outputs... 

Looks like a great piece - I sent a message to Julian Fischer - according to team Brax in Europe Julian told them that there will be a Matrix DSP as well and he said he confirmed this with 5 technicians at Brax that they are working on one... its to be expected end of next year... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brumledb

Elektra said:


> Ok excuse my ignorance - what is FIR?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



This does a pretty good job of explaining the differences in FIR vs IIR filtering.

IIR vs FIR Filters


----------



## Elektra

brumledb said:


> This does a pretty good job of explaining the differences in FIR vs IIR filtering.
> 
> 
> 
> IIR vs FIR Filters




Thanks I'll have a look now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## High Resolution Audio

If i needed to add an outboard DSP, this one would probably be the one that I would acquire.


----------



## Elektra

Here is the official response - so we wait and see...











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## benny z

^ and there you have it.

they're such a tease.


----------



## Elektra

benny z said:


> ^ and there you have it.
> 
> 
> 
> they're such a tease.




Sorry I tried to find out about FIR Filters etc... but mums the word till May...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr_diyMobileAudio

Since the unit was shown in the flesh, and mums not the word on the size. 
Could someone please post the dimensions of the new DSP.


----------



## benny z

It looks like a P6 case.


----------



## benny z

I preordered one of these today and was apparently the first in the US to do so. It sounds like there will be a limited number of these available, at least initially. I feel lucky to have one on reserve.


----------



## High Resolution Audio

benny z said:


> I preordered one of these today and was apparently the first in the US to do so. It sounds like there will be a limited number of these available, at least initially. I feel lucky to have one on reserve.


And you were the one telling every one else to be patient ???? See post #48

Couldn't wait could you? lol


----------



## Mr_diyMobileAudio

benny z said:


> I preordered one of these today and was apparently the first in the US to do so. It sounds like there will be a limited number of these available, at least initially. I feel lucky to have one on reserve.


Do you know roughly what (US dollars) they are going to sell for ?


----------



## BlackHHR

Mr_diyMobileAudio said:


> Do you know roughly what (US dollars) they are going to sell for ?


No, he does not know how much they cost just yet. Benny Z has one reserved of the 10 we ordered. 

Today, of the 10 units ordered, 5 have been pre sold this week. Cannot wait to get mine.

Benny got the wheels turning on the order.


----------



## BlackHHR

benny z said:


> I preordered one of these today and was apparently the first in the US to do so. It sounds like there will be a limited number of these available, at least initially. I feel lucky to have one on reserve.


Thanks Benny, cannot wait for them to land.


----------



## Elektra

If you manage to get a price let us know as no one is letting that out the bag yet...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## benny z

It's going to be a bunch. It's one of those things where if you have to have it you don't think; you just say yes and don't care. It is meant to be an exclusive high end piece.


----------



## Elektra

benny z said:


> It's going to be a bunch. It's one of those things where if you have to have it you don't think; you just say yes and don't care.




I am hoping it will be less than there Graphic amps .... I can't see a DSP costing more or the same as say the X2000? 

A lot more goes into the amp compared to a DSP 

But it's Brax so honestly who knows...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SkizeR

Greg, how much to preorder?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## SkizeR

Elektra said:


> A lot more goes into the amp compared to a DSP
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can't help but think that's very false


Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Elektra

SkizeR said:


> I can't help but think that's very false
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk




Components wise - more parts in the amp - heat sink is larger 

Weighs more so it costs more to ship out...

Look at the NOX4DSP - has a DSP and a amp....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elektra

I think it should be priced around the same as a NOX4DSP...give or take


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackHHR

SkizeR said:


> Greg, how much to preorder?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


 
It does not cost anything to pre order one as a dealer, unless the shop wants to put a deposit on one. 


Also to comment on the what goes into a dsp vs an amp. The scales may be tipped towards the DSP once you add software development. 

One could only imagine the financial investment into software development.

Nick, I have to agree with you. DSP may cost more to bring to market and maintain the software development.


----------



## elses_ce

I seen Audiotec Fischer has a new web page with a processor listed in the Brax menu, but when you click on it, no info yet. Also a link to the new Brax catalog has no info either. I would assume that they will post the details soon.
thanks,
Chris.


----------



## benny z

Last I saw was “Summer 2017”.


----------



## subterFUSE

Maybe some info at CES?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SkizeR

subterFUSE said:


> Maybe some info at CES?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


one can hope


----------



## Babs

I'm betting this thing will be leaps and bounds beyond my particular budget but still.. Can't wait for it to come out and hear it in probably SubterFuse's car. LOL!


----------



## bertholomey

subterFUSE said:


> Watch the intro video here. It tries to show what FIR can do in a simple demo.
> 
> 
> 
> DEQX High Definition Audio




Very late to the show, but I found this video to be very intriguing. 

Anyway, looking forward to seeing these new Brax processors.


----------



## Mahtey

Anyone have an update on the specs or timeline for this processor?


----------



## benny z

Mahtey said:


> Anyone have an update on the specs or timeline for this processor?




Idk. From the email Elektra posted from AF, seems details were coming in May and release was in July/August. Maybe they meant 2018? Or 2019? Or 2024?


----------



## Elektra

benny z said:


> Idk. From the email Elektra posted from AF, seems details were coming in May and release was in July/August. Maybe they meant 2018? Or 2019? Or 2024?


There must be some bugs they sorting out ... The release date has been exceed from what I have been told by Julian

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------



## benny z




----------



## Niebur3

Other than it being fine jewelry, what more can this have, that people actually will need and use for tuning, that isn't already on the market?


----------



## SkizeR

Niebur3 said:


> Other than it being fine jewelry, what more can this have, that people actually will need and use for tuning, that isn't already on the market?


FIR filters, Full processing on the inputs and outputs, multi thousand dollar dsp bragging rights


----------



## subterFUSE

Asymmetric peak filters would be nice.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Babs

Niebur3 said:


> Other than it being fine jewelry, what more can this have, that people actually will need and use for tuning, that isn't already on the market?



The thing has like banks of DSP’s for each channel or pair I think. It’s like having a dedicated DSP for your tweeters and separate for mids, etc. plus it’s built with a full bore approach with highest fidelity in mind. 

Folks just assume and lump DSP’s together as a “thing” but no.. Like head units or other source items, they will vary greatly in quality of their hifi components, from very cheap garbage to approaching high end. From junky ADC’s and DAC’s, think $100 head units, to much better stuff such as Burr Brown or AKM chips and decent opamps. Guys are still even modifying Helix Pro’s for example with opamp upgrades for example. While they all tune, they’re not all equal as hifi devices with preamps. 

I’m sure you know all this of course but just for new readers mainly. I think this Brax is meant for the quality of output even more so than any tuning power it might have over the typical Helix Pro-2. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## High Resolution Audio

Niebur3 said:


> Other than it being fine jewelry, what more can this have, that people actually will need and use for tuning, that isn't already on the market?


Jerry, 

I have owned and used two stand-alone DSPs on my existing system. The legendary Alpine F#1 Status DVI -9990 and PXI H990 processor combination as well as the Helix DSP Pro Mk II coupled to an Alpine 9835.

I can say for certain that the Processing Power on the Helix compared with the outdated F#1 is far superior. I get better imaging and much better focus.

With regards to Time Alignment, having a resolution of 1/100ths of a millisecond as compared with just 1/10th is worth the cost alone. 

Being able to select the type of crossover instead of just the frequency and slope helps in dialling everything in. 

I haven't yet even began doing fine tuning and already my system sounds better than it ever has. 

Others who have switched from more modern processors to the Helix Pro Mk II have also held the same opinion. 

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...ssion/378106-helix-dsp-pro-mk2-hype-real.html


----------



## JimmyDee

SkizeR said:


> multi thousand dollar dsp bragging rights


This is mainly what I'm holding-out for...


----------



## chasingSQ

jimmydee said:


> This is mainly what I'm holding-out for...


lol the BEST , i would just get the helix . for your build its perfect , how much better can the brax be ?


----------



## JimmyDee

Any update on the Brax DSP?

Audiotech Fisher had announced that it would be released this summer...


----------



## benny z

jimmydee said:


> Any update on the Brax DSP?
> 
> 
> 
> Audiotech Fisher had announced that it would be released this summer...




You mean just like they announced that it would be released last summer?


----------



## JimmyDee

benny z said:


> You mean just like they announced that it would be released last summer?


yes... just like that.


----------



## Elektra

The rumor is that the DSP will cost 5 times more than the Pro MKii

So about the same price as a MX amp...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## subterFUSE

Vaporware.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bbfoto

subterFUSE said:


> Vaporware.


Yeah. And it's kind of surprising since we obviously know that A-F is certainly capable of producing multiple models of really good DSPs & DSP/Amp combos. I'm a bit perplexed.

As with many others here, I really didn't foresee or expect A-F to have any problems creating this. Seemed like it should be fairly straightforward to expand on what you've already done, but create a "no holes barred" version. Perhaps they dreamed a little too big this time in wanting to create this monster, or they've run into major hardware or software production hiccups. Who knows? Only time will tell.


----------



## elses_ce

Audiotec Fischer has posted information on the new DSP. It looks like they took a different approach to the FIR-IIR filter design that other processor software uses. They have a totally proprietary filter sound enhancement design using terms like: Realcenter, bass processing , stage expander and clarity expander. It am guessing that behind these effects are various filters and timing settings at work. 
I guess the real test will be if these effects are worth the expense of this processor. I would assume that they spent the time and effort to make it very good and will improve upon the design as needed. 
The hardware looks first class all the way, as expected with a Brax product.


----------



## metanium

elses_ce said:


> Audiotec Fischer has posted information on the new DSP. It looks like they took a different approach to the FIR-IIR filter design that other processor software uses. They have a totally proprietary filter sound enhancement design using terms like: Realcenter, bass processing , stage expander and clarity expander. It am guessing that behind these effects are various filters and timing settings at work.
> I guess the real test will be if these effects are worth the expense of this processor. I would assume that they spent the time and effort to make it very good and will improve upon the design as needed.
> The hardware looks first class all the way, as expected with a Brax product.


I believe that this sound enhancements feature set you mentioned is also available in the Helix DSP Mini and Match UP7DSP/BMW processors.


----------



## SkizeR

subterFUSE said:


> Vaporware.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not anymore  been out for a couple of weeks now

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## rton20s

metanium said:


> I believe that this sound enhancements feature set you mentioned is also available in the Helix DSP Mini and Match UP7DSP/BMW processors.


Truth. If these sound enhancement features are what you are after, just pick up a DSP Mini. That isn't where the cost on the Brax piece comes from.


----------



## mitsukid

Anyone know the price on these and if they are available yet?

http://www.audiotec-fischer.de/en/brax/processors/dsp


----------



## subterFUSE

mitsukid said:


> Anyone know the price on these and if they are available yet?
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.audiotec-fischer.de/en/brax/processors/dsp




Price depends on config, but the word is they start at $6300 and go up from there.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mitsukid

subterFUSE said:


> Price depends on config, but the word is they start at $6300 and go up from there.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Wow! That's about twice as much as I was hoping they would be. Hopefully they will have a new Helix Pro soon that's a little more powerful than the current one and has some of the enhancements of the Brax DSP such as "Real Center", etc. that's in the $1k to $2k range.


----------



## MitchWolos

It does have the co-processor. Real Center (with separate EQ for attenuating the mono information in the left and right). Augmented bass processing. Stage Xpander. Clarity Xpander.


----------



## soundboy

Hi, found this webpage in Norway.

https://www.billyd.no/shop/product/brax-dsp

Digital 12 channel signal processor with 192 kHz / 32 Bit signal path
modular concept with either analog or digital stereo input and output modules
8 input channels and 12 output channels
double BEC (Brax extension card) slots for additional modules like Bluetooth, USB-Audio, etc.
Exceptional sound quality; ultra wide audio bandwidth up to 80 kHz (192 kHz sample rate)
Incorporates three latest generation Sigma350 DSPs for outstanding processing power
DiSAC volume control in combination with BRAX MX4 PRO
Unparalleled extensive power supply with 55 regulators in total
Dimensions: 40 x 177 x 104 mm
Made in Germany

Here are the price set to : $5 402,29,- ( 45 000,- NOK)

Can only say : CRAZY  :surprised::laugh: !!


----------



## Porsche

is this shipping


----------



## SkizeR

Porsche said:


> is this shipping


Yes sir 






























Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jerry236

I hope the price has come down 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## seafish

Can anyone tell me if with all its awesome processing power and incredible price, does it use FIR or IIR signal processing ??


----------



## subterFUSE

seafish said:


> Can anyone tell me if with all its awesome processing power and incredible price, does it use FIR or IIR signal processing ??




IIR filters. No FIR.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SkizeR

subterFUSE said:


> IIR filters. No FIR.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No FIR filters... yet

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## seafish

SkizeR said:


> No FIR filters... yet
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


Yet??? Meaning rumors of them coming??


----------



## Porsche

im gonna use one of these in my next build, cant wait


----------



## SkizeR

Porsche said:


> im gonna use one of these in my next build, cant wait


i need a clone of you up here in NY lol


----------

